# Is this true?



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

I have read on a few forums that when a man has the affair and wants a D that he tells the wife that she can take all the possessions in the house. "Take whatever you want"

Why is this? Is it done out of guilt? An why now no eye contact when he drops off the kids? He doesnt even come in the house he drops them outside the door and leaves. Why is this?:scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Guilt & shame. If he has offered those things get it in writing stat because waywards have a tendency to rescind previous offers over time once reality starts hitting them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

I drafted the agreement before turning it in. I didnt take much of the belongings. I left the bed, furniture because he can sit here and see our stuff as he continues on, but I am taking all liquid assets. 

I was just curious of why they do it. Anything to get rid of us sooner.


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

interesting point as my W has just done that to me, without a PA (i think). i think mine chose to do it thinking it would be easier for her to forget everything - i'm hoping she knows that we are going to have to have a lot of contact to sort all this crap out - no kids but a lot of crap none the less.

sounds like something done out of guilt in your example perhaps.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

whatonearthnow said:


> interesting point as my W has just done that to me, without a PA (i think). i think mine chose to do it thinking it would be easier for her to forget everything - i'm hoping she knows that we are going to have to have a lot of contact to sort all this crap out - no kids but a lot of crap none the less.
> 
> sounds like something done out of guilt in your example perhaps.


I'm getting a strong sense that you might want to explore the guilt at some point if the opportunity arises. I'm suspicious of that behavior without a PA.

GearHead


----------

